# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shfuqizim i partive politike? Nga Simone Weil deri në ditët e sotme

## Neteorm

Shfuqizim i partive politike?

Nga Simone Weil deri në ditët e sotme


Në Francë, në një nga shprehjet që i atribuohen Napoleon Bonapartit  thuhet se: shpëtimi i të gjithëve qëndron në asgjësimin e partive politike. Dhe, pas dy shekujsh, është vertet e vështirë të mos identifikojmë në fjalët e Napoleonit diçka shumë familjare, diçka që dëgjojmë të flitet pothuajse përditë në disa prej vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian, sidomos në Itali.

Përshembull, Beppe Grillo, ka në qendër të programit të tij pikërisht kritikën e partitokracisë. Term që duhet kuptuar këtu si një fenomen degjenerativ i jetës politike të një Shteti demokratik ku partitë politike kanë një rol dominues dhe kanë tendencën të marrin gjithnjë e më tepër funksionet e institucioneve kushtetuese.

Në polemikën e tij ndaj partive Grillo i është referuar Shënimit mbi shfuqizimin e partive politike (1943) të Simone Weil, e cila shprehte një denim pa apel kundër çdo partie, dhe kundër idesë së partisë në vetvete. Në faqet e këtij shkrimi Ëeil cilëson partinë politike si një makinë për të fabrikuar pasion kolektiv dhe si një organizatë e formuar në mënyrë të tillë që të ushtrojë një trysni kolektive mbi mendimin e secilës nga qeniet njerëzore që janë anëtare të kolektivitetit. Qëllimi i vetëm i partive politike është forcimi i saj dhe kjo pa asnjë limit.  Nisur nga këta karakteristika,  në mendimin e Weil, çdo parti politike dukej si totalitare, në embrion dhe në aspiratë. Domethënë çdo parti nuk mund të bëjë tjetër veçse të ketë si qëllim zgjerimin e saj, dhe kjo çon në përmbysjen e marrëdhënies ndërmjet qëllimit dhe mjetit: mjeti shëndërrohet në një qellim, duke lënë kështu në harresë të mirën publike. Partitë janë një mekanizëm i jashtëzakonshëm, në sajë të të cilit, në tërë kombin, nuk ka as edhe një individ që ti kushtojë të gjithë vëmendjen e tij përpjekjes për të dalluar qartë në jetën publike, të mirën, drejtësinë e të vërtetën.

Weil vazhdon arsyetimin e saj duke theksuar se përveçse një numri tepër të vogël të disa koincidencave të rastësishme  nuk vendosen dhe nuk merren masa, veçse në kundërshtim me të mirën publike, drejtësinë dhe të vërtetën: Në qoftë se do tia besonim djallit organizimin e jetës publike, ai nuk mund të imagjinonte ndonjë gjë më inteligjente. Nese  realiteti ka qenë paksa më pak i errët, kjo është për shkak se partitë nuk kishin gllabëruar akoma gjithçka. Partitë politike duket sikur kanë shtrirë efektet negative të tyre qoftë në jetën publike qoftë në atë të brendshme të çdo individi, dhe pikërisht për këtë Ëeil sulmon pa asnjë hezitim fenomenin partiak. Ndikimi i partive ka infektuar të gjithë jetën mendore të epokës sonë. Një njeri që hyn në një parti ka parë ndoshta në veprimin dhe propagandën e kësaj partie gjëra që i janë dukur të drejta dhe të mira. Por ai kurrë nuk ka studiuar pozicionin e partisë në lidhje me të gjitha problemet e jetës publike. Duke hyrë në parti, ai pranon pozicione që injoron. Në këtë mënyrë ia nënshtron mendimin e tij autoritetit të partisë. Kur gradualisht do ti njohë këto pozita, do ti pranojë pa i shqyrtuar. Pothuajse kudo  thotë ajo  veprimi i animit nga një parti, për të marre pozicion pro ose kundër, ka zëvëndësuar veprimin e të menduarit në mënyrë të lirë.

Përfundimisht Weil i cilëson partitë politike si një e keqe, si një lebër, që po cënon mënyrën tonë të të menduarit nga e cila duhet të lirohemi sa më shpejt sepse Një pemë e mirë nuk mund të prodhojë fruta të këqij, e as një pemë e keqe nuk mund të prodhojë fruta të mirë.

Besojme se është e qartë që Weil nuk i referohej partive politike të sotme kundër të cilave polemizon Grillo apo ndonjë politikan tjetër, por partive totalitare që kishin çuar Evropën drejt luftës, dhe në veçanti kundër partive komuniste të  tipit stalinist. Domethënë sulmi i saj ishte drejtuar kryesisht kundër forcës shkatërruese të ideologjive dhe kundër tendencës totalitare të partive ideologjike. Normalisht kjo lloj partie nuk ekziston më, por sidoqoftë polemika funksionon gjithsesi, sepse në Evropë ka filluar të përhapet fryma për të cilën prezenca e partive shihet si një kërcënim për unitetin e popullit, popull të cilit i duhet dorëzuar skeptri i pushtetit.

Kritikat ndaj partive politike u çuan edhe më tej nga Adriano Olivetti, Qëllimet dhe fundi i politikës (1949), ribotuar si Demokracia pa partitë (2013). Ai përqëndrohet mbi demokracinë parlamentare të bazuar mbi partitë duke identifikuar difektet dhe distancat nga idealja: shumë iluzione kanë kaluar dhe shumë mundësi nuk janë kapur, saqë Italia vazhdon akoma në kompromis dhe në sisteme të vjetra sepse problemi është një mungesë idesh, një mungesë njerëzish, një krizë partish. Olivetti kishte një qasje edhe më të qartë se sa Ëeil sepse partitë politike nuk do të kishin më asnjë dobi në rendin e ri botëror që po krijohej: Detyra e partive politike do të jetë e përfunduar dhe politika do të ketë një qëllim atëherë kur do të anullohet distanca midis mjeteve dhe qëllimeve, domethënë kur struktura e Shtetit dhe e shoqërisë do të arrijnë në një integrim, në një ekuilibër, ku është shoqëria ajo që krijon Shtetin dhe jo partitë.

Kritika shumë të ashpra dhe shumë aktuale, ku kemi të bëjmë me një klasë parlamentare jo të zgjedhur nga të përfaqësuarit por të emëruar nga lart, e cila është e gatshme të ndjekë vullnetin e kryetarëve të partive nga të cilët varet mbijetesa e saj, duke u shkëputur kështu nga zgjedhësit dhe problemet e tyre. Sot kritika e partisë shkon deri në antipolitikë, duke rrezikuar të marrë para si një ortek qoftë insitucionet demokratike qoftë pjesëmarrjen e qytetarëve, por Olivetti kishte në mendje pikërisht të kundërtën: ndalimin e degjenerimit të partive me anë të ndërtimit të një politike me cilësi sa më të lartë për evoluimin drejt një shoqërie më të mirë.

Ai aspironte në një demokraci të integruar, në një formë të re e më të fortë përfaqësimi, më efiçente se sa demokracia normale, por që sidoqoftë respekton parimin e barazisë midis njerëzve dhe të drejtat dhe liritë e secilit. Decentralizimi administrativ dhe një lidhje sa më e ngushtë midis politikanëve dhe territorit do të bënte të mundur kufizimin e superpushtetit të burokracisë partiake, e cila ka krijuar një barrierë midis qytetarëve dhe institucioneve duke shtrembëruar rolin natyral të partive si kanal për pjesëmarrjen popullore.

Në doktrinën e ditëve tona, debati mbi partitë politike është risjellë nga Ëiller Bordon në Manifesti për shfuqizimin e partive politike (2012). Deri më sot  thotë ai  askush nuk ka vënë në diskutim atë që është një ligj natyral i shoqërisë moderne: partitë janë demokracia. Pa ta apo me një parti të vetme shmangemi nga demokracia. Edhe kur partitë kanë dhënë prova të tmerrshme për padobinë e tyre, ato kanë një farë mburoje, një tabù që njerëzit kanë frikë të kapërcejnë.

Pikërisht këtë kërkon të bëjë Bordon: të thyejë mburojën dhe të tregojë që partitë janë kthyer në organizata të tilla saqë shfuqizimi i tyre do të sillte vetëm të mira për shoqërinë. Partitë, këto parti, janë më së shumti në dorë të një hierarkie të ngushtë, shpesh, të paktën nga pikëpamja e eksperiencës politike, gerontokraci të vërteta. Partitë, këto parti, nuk kanë asnjë lloj jete demokratike, nuk janë domethënë të ngjitshme, , partitë, këto parti, kanë pushtuar agjencinë kryesore të informacionit në vend, Rai-n, , partitë, këto parti, janë domethënë në mënyrë të pashmangshme të pa vetëriformueshme. Bordon ka në shenjestër të tij pikërisht partitë kështu siç ne i njohim sot, të cilat i konsideron jo si parti por si komitete elektorale të drejtuar nga tre apo katër persona që bëjnë gjithcka përveçse interesat e kolektivitetit dhe të mirën e përbashkët.

Padyshim që Ëeil, Olivetti dhe Bordon kanë prekur probleme që janë tepër aktuale edhe për realitetin tonë. Në një farë mënyre ne identifikohemi me problemet që ata kanë nxjerrë në pah, por sidoqoftë, zgjidhja që ata japin, asgjësimi i partive politikemund të jetë objekt debati. Debat që duhet fokusuar në të paktën drejt riformatimit rrënjësor të   mënyrës së organizimit dhe funksionimit të partive, një rikthim në identitetin e tyre fillestar, atë të ndërmjëtesit midis popullit dhe pushtetit.

Nëse partitë nuk prodhojnë demokraci në brendësi të organizimit të tyre si mund të presësh që ato të mund të injektojnë demokraci në sistem? Funksionimi i partive politike si agjensi privilegjesh për antarët dhe mbështetësit e tyre, tradhëtojnë interesin publik dhe të drejtat e njeriut që një shtet i së drejtës duhet të realizojë. Per me se shumti militantizmi i tejskajshem godet mekanizmin e llogaridhenies perpara institucioneve tw Republikws duke e zevendusuar ate me besnikerine ndaj drejtuesve te partise qe te emigrojne. Gjithashtu militantizmi i admiinstratws publike dhe jetes politike ne vend

Demokracia mbetet sistemi më i mirë i krijuar nga njeriu, dhe për këtë arsye, ashtu siç konstatohet dhe nga Tocqueville, këtij sistemi, në mënyrë që të funksionojë më së miri, duhet ti injektohet vazhdimisht edhe më tepër demokraci. Një sistem demokratik parlamentar si i yni, që ka reduktuar pjesëmarrjen e qytetarëve vetëm në momentin e zgjedhjeve, nuk është më i mjaftueshëm. Politikanë të zgjedhur vetëm nga sekretaritë e partive, pa u vleresuar fare për kapacitetet e tyre specifike, por edhe morale, nuk mund të tolerohën më. Partitë politike boshe si në formë dhe në përmbajtje janë të dëmshme për demokracinë: ose modernizohen përt tiu përgjigjur nevojave të qytetarëve ose pashmangmërisht janë të destinuara drejt zhdukjes.

----------

skender76 (21-02-2017)

----------

